# Wanting to learn more about Rhinestones



## foxtail (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello! I have had a few customers ask about blinging some shirts. I have looked through some of the threads here and I am blown away at the talent. I would love to get started but have no idea where to start. I have Corel Draw X3 (but no rhinestone software), a heat press and a plotter. Where do I go next?
Thanks


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Check out rStones rhinestone Software. Easy to learn and easy on the pockets.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi there!

I wrote this article a year ago and some of the info could stand to be updated, but it covers your options as you're just getting started in rhinestone design. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirtforums-newsletter-articles/t154192.html

If you have any questions, I'm happy to answer them for you!


----------



## foxtail (Apr 7, 2011)

_Holy Shabogian! Thats exactly what I needed! Thank you so much. My husband was laughing at me because I was clueless because there are a ton of tutorials out there for designing but noone ever says how to get it from the cutter to the shirt. Your list of materials was perfect._
_Thank you again for your help and writing that!!!_


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Come on Devine.. you know that is still all good.. It is still great for the beginner.. and those of us who have the Mad Cowcrstuff


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

Try winpc sign pro 2012(should be 275 for the software) But has one of the easiest rhinestone tools out there. Lets you bring in a jpeg image,click a button and boom its a rhinestone patteren.


----------



## ssdapparel (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi, I would like to know more about RStone.... I have corel draw x5 and a Roland GX 24 is the software compatible with my cutter? What is Macros? Does it have clipart included? What has been your experience with it? Sorry for all the questions, just new to rhinestone design.


----------



## foxtail (Apr 7, 2011)

Great questions!!! I have been looking at Rstone as well. Hope someone answers 
Also did you read the posted artical above? Its awesome and Stephanie has been a huge help with me getting started.


ssdapparel said:


> Hi, I would like to know more about RStone.... I have corel draw x5 and a Roland GX 24 is the software compatible with my cutter? What is Macros? Does it have clipart included? What has been your experience with it? Sorry for all the questions, just new to rhinestone design.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

ssdapparel said:


> Hi, I would like to know more about RStone.... I have corel draw x5 and a Roland GX 24 is the software compatible with my cutter? What is Macros? Does it have clipart included? What has been your experience with it? Sorry for all the questions, just new to rhinestone design.


Any questions you have on rStones you can contact Jeff at MacroMonster.Com he is very responsive.

A Macro is a CorelDRAW plug-in so you will need CorelDRAW...

I do have a few videos on rStones on YouTube if you care to check them out... Here is one of those videos.

CorelDRAW with rStones - Rhinestone Scatter Effect - YouTube

For the money... rStones is a nice little Macro... I can't say I'm excited about its licensing setup but for $49.00 it's a pretty good value.

You might want to check out DRAWStone too... It's $34.95 and includes two licenses... It's has a few nice features in it not found in rStones...

There is lots of information on the forum here I'm sure if you searched you would find all the information you were looking for...

Here is a recent thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t180452.html

I hope that helps...

Kevin


----------

